

Show HN: Tinder for Netflix with AngularJS/Ionic - brentvatne
https://github.com/brentvatne/tinder-netflix

======
brentvatne
OP here: quickly put this together to try to solve the all-too-common scenario
of sitting around and scrolling through Netflix trying to decide what to
watch. You can check out a 6mb demo gif here:
[http://url.brentvatne.ca/1e8YK](http://url.brentvatne.ca/1e8YK)

------
tuananh
A really useful project. Love it already!

~~~
brentvatne
Thank you! Feel free to contribute to any of the issues listed in the README
if you're interested, I'd be happy to review them.

------
tehwebguy
How did you get access to the Netflix API?

~~~
brentvatne
I actually just get all of the data from allflicks.net and supplement that
with additional data from trakt

[https://github.com/brentvatne/tinder-
netflix/blob/master/bac...](https://github.com/brentvatne/tinder-
netflix/blob/master/backend/lib/tasks/download_show_database.rake)

[https://github.com/brentvatne/tinder-
netflix/blob/master/bac...](https://github.com/brentvatne/tinder-
netflix/blob/master/backend/lib/tasks/fetch_trakt_data.rake)

